# Shreveport



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I heard the Open is a quad with about 30% doing the test. Only 60 dogs ran the test today. 

All of this is secondhand information and could be highly unreliable.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Only about 30 of 109 survived the first open series. They are running the land blind now. It has rained all day, but presently has stopped. Had to suspend the derby a couple of times because of lightning. Supposed to be nice and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

AM has 15 dogs left going to the water marks in the morning. Other information I have receive from the trial: catfish dinner last night was fabulous and they are looking forward to tonight?s BBQ with great anticipation.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Congratulations Ramsie and Paul on winning the AM!!!  

1st ?Ramsie" Rockerins Riverdance, Paul (TulsaSlim) and Gena Rainbolt

4th "Annie" FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann, Linda Noga

Jam "Babe" Breakwater's You and Me Babe, Martha McCool

We lost cell connection so that is all the information I have for now.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I heard (3rd hand, I can't vouch for it) that Mary Tatum's Watermark's Shadow Dancer, handled by Karl Gunzer, won the Derby.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats to Paul and his dog on that big Amateur win!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

stevelow said:


> I heard (3rd hand, I can't vouch for it) that Mary Tatum's Watermark's Shadow Dancer, handled by Karl Gunzer, won the Derby.


That's right and here's the absolute best I can do on the rest of the derby placements

1st Watermark's Shadow Dancer ... Gunzer
2nd Showthymes pay per view ... Avant
3rd CK's Nero? ... Mosher
4th Howlnduck's Spurofthemoment ... Baird

The last 2 may be flip flopped


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

This is what I heard.....

Open

1. Faith- Farmer
2. Norman- Farmer
3. - Rorem
4. Kate - Marv Baumer

Amatuer

1. Paul Rainbolt
2. 
3. Ken Robbins
4. Linda Noga


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> 4. Kate - Marv Baumer


Way to go Kate, you too Marv  Give her a hug for me!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Looks like the North Texas contingent did well.....Ken 3rd....Marv 4th....and Robbie?s pup Skeeter JAM'ed in the Derby.....Congrats to all????Missing it all regards from Southern California.........Bruce 8)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

bruce said:


> Robbie?s pup Skeeter JAM'ed in the Derby


Am I ready this correctly???? :shock: Damn it must of been one hell of a party and I wasn't there  Robbie I hope you bought the Skeeter a cheeseburger! Congrats, I hope your next ribbon is any color other than green! Give them hell!

FOM


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS PAUL !!!!*


----------



## HisLady (Sep 3, 2003)

*CONGRATULATIONS PAUL & RAMSIE - WE'RE THRILLED FOR YOU !!!!!!!

AND CONGRATS TO LINDA & ANNIE AND MARTHA & BABE AND LARRY & DENA

WAY TO GO, GUYS*


----------



## HisLady (Sep 3, 2003)

HEY MARV & PAT ----- CONGRATS TO YOU & KATE ON A GREAT TRIAL!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE RTFers on their placements! Way To Go :!: What a Great Weekend

Kris


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Congrats to Paul and RAmsie, Martha and Babe, 
It is always good to see our training group doing good, 
not only that, you guys and Chris and Gina, gary, robert, kelly, an deven Patrick and all are the greatest training group around. 

Art


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Its fun just to play, but i got to say its a lot more fun when you win. 
The Shreveport-Bossier club and the judges did a great job. They are a class act and worked their butts off to put on a good trial, and they were successful. The catfish dinner Friday night and BBQ Saturday night both were excellent. To tell you how my MoJo was going I even won the door prize at the Saturday night dinner, a Sportdog 2000 E collar. Thanks again, PR


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Thanks everyone. Its fun just to play, but i got to say its a lot more fun when you win.
> The Shreveport-Bossier club and the judges did a great job. They are a class act and worked their butts off to put on a good trial, and they were successful. The catfish dinner Friday night and BBQ Saturday night both were excellent. To tell you how my MoJo was going I even won the door prize at the Saturday night dinner, a Sportdog 2000 E collar. Thanks again, PR


Holy Moly!!! I hope you bought a lottery ticket???

Congratualtions!

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul that is phenominal! Could not happen to a harder working, more deserving person. Very proud of you and Ramsie.

Also congrats to Marv and Kate. A white ribbon in a 109 dog Open is definitely something to be proud of.

Shayne


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Ken Robbins 3rd place with Anna gave her her AFC! What a great accomplishment for a great guy! Congrats Ken, Peggy and Anna!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> Ken Robbins 3rd place with Anna gave her her AFC! What a great accomplishment for a great guy! Congrats Ken, Peggy and Anna!


THATS OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Ken and Anna!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shayne


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Paul for that first Blue!

Way to go Ken and Anna! Another AFC in our region.

And last, but not least, good going Marv and Kate.

Great weekend!

Tim


----------



## peter (Jan 7, 2004)

marv, i heard you had the best 7 marks in the open!!!


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

peter said:


> marv, i heard you had the best 7 marks in the open!!!


 I don't know about that.
There were only two guys who saw every dog run and they must have seen otherwise.
But she ran a good trial and it was fun playing with the big guys. 

The judges should be complimented for setting up a really good quad in the first series. They had 109 entries but they got all the answers they needed and completed the series by 2:00 on Sat. 
No tricks, just four good bird placements. The dogs either marked all four birds or they didn't .

l


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

peter said:


> marv, i heard you had the best 7 marks in the open!!!


The judges dinged him for talking on his cell phone while running the land blind.

SM


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats Paul! Sounds like you had a great weekend!

Frank Price


----------



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

Who took second in the Am?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Starky said:


> Who took second in the Am?


Someone told me a man named Honeycutt.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Starky said:


> Who took second in the Am?


FC By Golden Pond's Easy Livin (FC-AFC Trumarc's Chubby Mac X San Juan Double Set Trigger) owned by Dave and Muriel Honeycutt and handled by Dave


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Good for the Honeycutt's....though I am suprised that it would be Dave handling to a 2nd place becasue everyone knows that Muriel is a better handler :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> Good for the Honeycutt's....though I am suprised that it would be Dave handling to a 2nd place becasue everyone knows that Muriel is a better handler :lol:


Poor Dave! :lol: :lol: :lol: Way to go Easy!!!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey, what gives???The full results still are not up on EE. Sagehens were up by the evening of the last day of the trial and Sac Valley was, I think, a day after the trial. Things moving a little slow down there in Texas?? :roll:


----------

